# Sold



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

*DELIVERY POSSIBLE IN BURNABY*

- buy 12 shells (photo below) for $10 and get *new* 2 x Aquaclear 110 carbon filter inserts and *new* kordon ich attack 100% organic (16 oz) FOR FREE









- also for sale: fake plants and ornaments: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2861


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sold on the black sand for $25 
you got mail!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Put me in line for the next listing on Sand please!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I had just pm'd about the next sand


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol I had just pm'd about the next sand


Hehe.. I don't need it badly John, this is a good deal considering that the sand has already been discontinued.

Please give John first dibs


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> Hehe.. I don't need it badly John, this is a good deal considering that the sand has already been discontinued.
> 
> Please give John first dibs


lol no worries Aaron , didn't really need it, was thinking future stuff (puffer) & good price, talked to him in PM he may sell some grey later, guess Ben was 2nd in line, I'm sure he could use it more than me anyway, but thanks


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol no worries Aaron , didn't really need it, was thinking future stuff (puffer) & good price, talked to him in PM he may sell some grey later, guess Ben was 2nd in line, I'm sure he could use it more than me anyway, but thanks


i need it for my 30G ..the monster fish enjoys chilln in the sand


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> i need it for my 30G ..the monster fish enjoys chilln in the sand


lol figured it was for one of them, love the pix of them chillin' in the sand,


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... thanks for the ton of interest on the sand but it's been picked up...


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have the AC110?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, it is still available



vento_joe said:


> Still have the AC110?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

buffer sold


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added more stuff


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Ill take the 110 please PMsent


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... bump


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

110 still available?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

yup - back up for sale...



gimlid said:


> 110 still available?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated... added buff sand and shells


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

filter picked up - thanks for the interest!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

buy shells for $10 and get carbon insert and ich attack for free...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

one final bump... thanks!


----------

